# Housing in Brisbane



## ashleigh (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a few questions about obtaining rent on a house/flat in Brisbane. What is the average price of both houses and flats (I would assume I'd need a 2 bedroom place, but 1 bedroom is also okay, and preferably furnished)? Also, what suburbs are more family-friendly, and which suburbs would you say aren't very nice to live in? Also, I'm probably going to try to get a place from overseas - any tips on how to do this, any websites or agencies which are trustworthy and are worth looking into?

Thanks a lot, any answers will be much appreciated


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

ashleigh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a few questions about obtaining rent on a house/flat in Brisbane. What is the average price of both houses and flats (I would assume I'd need a 2 bedroom place, but 1 bedroom is also okay, and preferably furnished)? Also, what suburbs are more family-friendly, and which suburbs would you say aren't very nice to live in? Also, I'm probably going to try to get a place from overseas - any tips on how to do this, any websites or agencies which are trustworthy and are worth looking into?
> 
> Thanks a lot, any answers will be much appreciated


Hi ashleigh,try googling....Hope this helps....Cheeers...


----------



## Papi (Apr 29, 2013)

http://www.realestate.com.au/rent


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Ashleigh
Your greatest problem will be getting a real estate agency to approve your application especially from overseas. Most agencies insist on a tenant viewing the property before signing the lease.Your best bet would be to rent furnished holiday accommodation for 6 weeks or so.That will give you a chance to look around for something permanent.Also if you are renting in your home country get a reference from your landlord, if you are a home owner who is selling get a reference from your agent.
As far as where to live, it depends on where you are working.Public transport is limited and traffic congestion can mean more than an hour drive to work.
In regard to the type of place you need to rent it will depend on the number of people intending to stay with you.Generally a couple and 2 small children would require at least a 2 bedroom place.Send me a PM if you need any more advice, I was a real estate property manager in Brisbane for 13 years before I retired


----------



## yoshi (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi Ashleigh,

We actually are about to rent a room at our place but i'm guessing the timing won't work out for that. I live in west end with my french partner. I would recommend anybody move to west end as long as it fits with your work plans. It is also a french hub in Brisbane. 

I realise you have been quiet for a couple of weeks here but if you are still interested in information I'm happy to help.

Cheers,
Yoshi


----------



## ZoeK (Dec 24, 2013)

If you're going to move into a one room apartment then South Brisbane is a lovely area. It's right across the river from the city. I would consider this family friendly (parks, swimming etc). I agree with other comments. You should jump on a site called Gumtree and see if there's a room you could rent for a short period of time or perhaps jump in a backpackers or hotel for a week?


----------



## Ebony Gaunt (Dec 27, 2013)

Well that depends on the location. If you are looking for a house with two bed spaces min with car parking facility then it will cost you about $600 to $700 per week with good location. But still I will suggest you to visit estate agents or online agency that deals in your favorite location. That will help you a lot and provide you more options to select your required house.


----------

